# Url Not Found



## mish (Aug 10, 2005)

URL NOT FOUND

http://www.softlab.ece.ntua.gr/~sivann/pub/swf/may02-smilepop-soapbox3.swf


http://www.coopergriggs.com/flash/nf.html



(I hope this works.)


----------



## Raven (Aug 10, 2005)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love it!!!

~ Raven ~


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

Mish, you made my morning   Here I was all not ready to get up, but, had to as the boys were coming and a long day about to begin, yuk, eesh, nutz, phooey..Now that I've had a good chuckle, I can face the day   Thank you
kadesma


----------



## mish (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL. Thank you. A hammer & a good hardhat helps solve those pesky site problems.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 10, 2005)

Love the hammer!  Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2005)

OMG - those were so funny!!!!!


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2005)

hey... i needed that hammer earlier today when i couldn't log on to dc !!!!!!!!


----------



## mish (Aug 10, 2005)

I forgot about the web page & ran off with the web server, whose eyes are like LIPID, did I say LIPID?, I meant "LIMPID" pools.


----------

